# FreeBSD + MythTV + HDHomeRun



## drclaw (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm considering ditching my W7 media pc and going for a combination Myth backend + Boxee front end.

Just curious if anybody has had any success with FreeBSD MythTV installs and using a HDHomeRun - I did some quick poking around and it seems like they are supported under OSX, which I assume translates to support under *BSD? As it's a network device and has readily available APIs which I think Myth already supports, I don't envisage there being a problem, but don't want to drop $$$ on it if there's a known issue or support problem.

And given I won't really need access to hardware devices if I use a network tuner, I assume it would be ok to try running this all in a jail?

Primarily just want the server to record live tv for watching later (95% of my media center usage is that)

For reference, system details are as follows

FreeBSD 8.1 AMD64 custom kernel (at the moment, about to upgrade to 8.2)
AMD X2 245 (currently at 1.2Ghz, but will probably clock it back up to full speed for myth duties  )
2GB DDR3
Installed on UFS drive, ZFS storage pools ~ 7TB

Feedback or comments welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2011)

drclaw said:
			
		

> I did some quick poking around and it seems like they are supported under OSX, which I assume translates to support under *BSD?


Not exactly. Even though parts of OS-X are based on FreeBSD it is, for all intents and purposes, a completely different beast.


----------

